# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Isak Njuton ka parashikuar fundin e botes ne vitin 2060

## DYDRINAS

Isak Njuton ka parashikuar fundin e botes ne vitin 2060.

Isak Njuton nje nga shkencetaret me me ndikim gjate gjithe koherave, ka parashikuar se bota do te shkaterrohet ne vitin 2060.
Keto parashikime u botuan te dielen e kaluar nga Universiteti Hebre ne Jeruzalem.

Ne nje leter te vitit 1704, del se Njuton kreu nje llogaritje qe bazohej kryesisht ne Bibel, ne nje fragment te librit te Danielit nga Dhjata e Vjeter.
Nje shkencetar britanik supozon se qe nga koha e kurorezimit te Karlit te Madh si perandor i gjithe perendimit ne vitin 800 dhe deri ne vitin 2060, behen 1260 vite, aq sa kishte parashikuar dhe Njutoni ne llogarite e tij.

Se sa i sakte eshte ky parashikim i Njutonit, mbeten edhe 53 vite te provohet.

----------


## adidu

> Isak Njuton ka parashikuar fundin e botes ne vitin 2060.
> 
> Isak Njuton nje nga shkencetaret me me ndikim gjate gjithe koherave, ka parashikuar se bota do te shkaterrohet ne vitin 2060.
> Keto parashikime u botuan te dielen e kaluar nga Universiteti Hebre ne Jeruzalem.
> 
> Ne nje leter te vitit 1704, del se Njuton kreu nje llogaritje qe bazohej kryesisht ne Bibel, ne nje fragment te librit te Danielit nga Dhjata e Vjeter.
> Nje shkencetar britanik supozon se qe nga koha e kurorezimit te Karlit te Madh si perandor i gjithe perendimit ne vitin 800 dhe deri ne vitin 2060, behen 1260 vite, aq sa kishte parashikuar dhe Njutoni ne llogarite e tij.
> 
> Se sa i sakte eshte ky parashikim i Njutonit, mbeten edhe 53 vite te provohet.


E degjova edhe une kete parashikim qe ka bere buje, por a eshte dikush qe mund te sqaroje se si e qysh e tek e ka bere kete perllogaritje? Natyrisht hollesite e llogaritjes mund te jene teper teknike dhe nuk i kuptojme pasi nuk jemi te profesionit, por te pakten ne menyre narrative.

----------


## murik

> E degjova edhe une kete parashikim qe ka bere buje, por a eshte dikush qe mund te sqaroje se si e qysh e tek e ka bere kete perllogaritje? Natyrisht hollesite e llogaritjes mund te jene teper teknike dhe nuk i kuptojme pasi nuk jemi te profesionit, por te pakten ne menyre narrative.


 Sipas Isakut fundi i botes llogaritet nga 2060,sipas kalendarit te Majave(Maya) eshte viti 2012,sipas Nostadamit duhet te jemi te qete deri nga viti 3400 e ca.Pra beso ate qe te pelqen ty me teper :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Lajmi eshte nje lajm normal dhe ska bere aspak buje, madje eshte trajtuar shume me pak sesa ndonje deklarate per ndonje interpretim te ri te Nostradamus. Intepretimi dhe nxjerrja e perfundimeve duke dekoduar biblen eshte bere nga shume studiues. Ka plot prej tyre qe kane deklaruar fundin e botes ne data te ndryshme duke ju referuar mesazheve te fshehura ne tekstet biblike. Keshtuqe Newton eshte thjesht nje prej tyre (pavaresisht fames se tij si fizikant). 
Lajmin mund ta lexoni ne anglisht ketu: *Manuscript Shows Isaac Newton Calculated Date of Apocalypse*

----------


## KeidiSelmanaj

> Isak Njuton ka parashikuar fundin e botes ne vitin 2060.
> 
> Isak Njuton nje nga shkencetaret me me ndikim gjate gjithe koherave, ka parashikuar se bota do te shkaterrohet ne vitin 2060.
> Keto parashikime u botuan te dielen e kaluar nga Universiteti Hebre ne Jeruzalem.
> 
> Ne nje leter te vitit 1704, del se Njuton kreu nje llogaritje qe bazohej kryesisht ne Bibel, ne nje fragment te librit te Danielit nga Dhjata e Vjeter.
> Nje shkencetar britanik supozon se qe nga koha e kurorezimit te Karlit te Madh si perandor i gjithe perendimit ne vitin 800 dhe deri ne vitin 2060, behen 1260 vite, aq sa kishte parashikuar dhe Njutoni ne llogarite e tij.
> 
> Se sa i sakte eshte ky parashikim i Njutonit, mbeten edhe 53 vite te provohet.


Njutoni me Biblen? Huh? Puna eshte se deri ne vitin 2060, do pijme kafe me UFO-t! Pastaj, po ai meteori gjigand qe ka si destinacion token?!?!...lol, e presim krahe hapur...deri ne 2014, te shohim!

----------


## Jack Watson

rendesi ka qe ne 2060 te te gjith brezi yne i forumit do te jene pleq. Kshuqe jeton do e kemi jetuar. :P

Keto datat e apokalipsit jane bere si sport per ate qe i nxjerin ne lajm. Njeher thane diten e eklipsit ne 99, pastaj ne vitin 2000, tani thone se kalendari i majave mbaron ne 2012, pastaj dhe Njutoni. Kshuqe...kuptohet vet se si jane bere kto llogaritje. 

Nuk besoj se fundi i botes do te vije TAK-FAK, besoj se shkenca do te jete ne gjendje ta parashikoje.

----------


## xfiles

Me "fundin e botes" nuk duhet kuptuar fundi i jetes, apo shkaterrimi i botes,
per mua eshte fundi i nje Ere, "Aeon", epoke, dhe fillimi i nje tjetre, ne ciklin e pafund.
fundi i botes ne kuptimin e fundit te nje epoke tani afer eshte e ditur nga te gjthe Kabalistet, jo me kot ne vitin 1995 tashme lejohen edhe moshat e vogla (<40vjeç) te studiojne kabalah. Kjo sepse thuhet se jemi ne fundin e epokes se trete dhe te fundit, e per rrjedhoje ne fund te ciklit perfundimtar.
Newton ishte nje studiues mistik , jo vetem shkencetar.

Ajo qe dua te theksoj eshte se fundi i botes nuk duhet interpretuar si nje shkaterrim por thjesht si fundi i nje epoke e fillimi i nje tjetre.

----------


## pellumbi

"rendesi ka qe ne 2060 te te gjith brezi yne i forumit do te jene pleq. Kshuqe jeton do e kemi jetuar"
shume bukur e ke thene, por hajde te besosh tani aman njeri thote 2012 tjetri 2014 pastaj na paska vajtur ne 2060. po te jene te verteta shpresoj te jete ajo e fundit 2060.
po sikur ne llogaritjet studiuesit te kene llogaritur gabim nje "gjysem dite", apo ne bibel te jete lene mangut nje shkronje qe prish kuptimin e fjalise.
Kaloni bukur

----------


## ^AngeL^

fundi botes i vje kur te prishet atmosfera nga tymerat gaznat e tjere.
per kete do te njoftohemi nga shkencetaret me te mire te botes, dhe aspak nga feja dhe bibla ose kurani qe ja fusin kot , sa per ti mbaj ne zbavitje skllaverit e tyre qe besojne aq shume.

----------


## katoliki

Edhe per NASTRADAMUS kan folur se e ka par fundin e jetes apo te botes,por i shkreti e kish pa ngatrru shekullin dhe viti.
E per shkak te vitit 2000 apo ne hyrje te ketj viti ka patur shum vetevrasje te njerzve nga frika.
Por tash ma ki dergu  edhe mue friken per ISAK NJUTON se ketij si fizika,kemia dhe matemakika i kan shku mir per dore,e na ndihmovt ZOTI nese ISAK NJUTON ka ber gabim me numra.
Por nuk ka lidhje se ne at vit do te jem mbi moshen 100 vjeqare.

----------


## Dito

Bibla eshte liber fetar apo shkencor?! Sepse mesa di une bibla e ka sulmuar fort shkencen deri ne djegien e shkencetareve te pakten deri para 300 vjetesh.

Njeriu mund te analizoje vetveten dhe jeten qe e rrethon ate, por smund te perceptoje  gjera apokaliptike, kto jane thjesht lojra fjalesh ose abuzim me qellim te caktuar.
Deri me sot asnje shkenctar i cfaredo fushe nuk ka abuzuar me fjalen Apokalips, kete e bejne djallezoret dhe injorantet.


*Dito.*

----------


## ELDORADO

DITO BIBLA ESHTE LIBER I SHENJTE (GJITHSESI I NDRYSHUAR NGA NJEREZIT JO ASHTU SIç DUHET TE ISHTE),POR MATERIALIZIMI QE  BEHET NGA NJEREZIT SKA KURRFARE LIDHJE ME LIBRIN,OSE ME MIRE ATA ME PRETEKSTIN E FESE KANE DENUAR GJITHE ATA SHKENCETARE.

----------


## land

> Nuk besoj se fundi i botes do te vije TAK-FAK, besoj se shkenca do te jete ne gjendje ta parashikoje.


Sigurisht qe shkenca eshte ne gjendje te parashikoje,sistemi jone diellor me gjithe planetin tone token kane dhe 4.5 miliarde vjet jete(gjithmone nese nuk ndodh ndonje aksident kozmik,psh kalimi prane nje black hole ose vrime e zeze e thene ndryshe,ose goditja nga ndonje asteroid gjigand)por tek e fundit asnjeri nga ju ska ndermend te jetoje 4.5 miliarde vjet :pa dhembe:  ndersa une po :pa dhembe:

----------


## olsetto

Me duket se qe te gjithe ju ia keni veshur kot.Deri ne 2060 ne do te shkaterrohemi nga ngrohja globale nese tani nuk bejme gje .Eshte kjo ceshtja qe duhet te shqetesohemi.

  A GOOD BU$$INE$MAN BUY$ A$ CHEAP A$ PO$$IBLE AND $ELL$ A$ DEAR A$ HE CAN

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Po bota është përmbys por nuk e sheh asnjëri...
Po si mund të flasësh për përmbysje kur në vitin 2315 Bota do arrij kulmin e zhvillimit.Do jetë një vit i lumturis njerëzore që do shënohet në histori.
Të dhëna të tjera nuk jepen.Mos ushqeni më thashetheme për fundin e botës.*

----------


## Dorontina

> Isak Njuton ka parashikuar fundin e botes ne vitin 2060.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se sa i sakte eshte ky parashikim i Njutonit, mbeten edhe 53 vite te provohet.


Mu spo me zeka kjo date , te tjeret u befshin gallat  :arushi:

----------


## drity

> Bibla eshte liber fetar apo shkencor?!


Bibla osht ça t'doj e bardha zemen ty, fetar, shkencor, liber guzhine, kalendar, po si ere jo - ene liber matematike osht, policor, dashnie, aventure, e lloj lloj gjonash t'tjera, aq informacion ka mrena sa t'le çyryk per gjith jeten. Po e pate mo kollaj me lexu arabishten, mos u boj merak se po ngelesh injoront, jo, t'njojtat mrekullina jon perkthy nen titllin kurani, meqi ky i funit osht prodhu ma vone ti munesh me e perdor ene si laptop.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Per mua ja ka futur kot Njutoni. Ate ska per ta marr vesh njeri kurre nese do shkaterrohet bota ose jo. Bota mund te shkaterrohet edhe para asaj date si pasoje e ndonje marrezie te madhe te njerezimit. Asnjehere s'me kane pelqyer keto lloj parashikimesh pasi jane te mbushura me propagande fetare dhe cmenduri njerezore.

----------


## DORJANBITI

DYDRINAS ja ke futur kot .

----------


## land

> DYDRINAS ja ke futur kot .


Qe te dy,ai dhe njutoni

----------

